# Scottish nurse looking for guidance



## Josie84 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello hello, 

:cheer2:

I'm planning to move to the Western Cape area of SA (job willing) early 2011 and trying to make sense of the whole process of getting there, without an agent!!! Got my SANC application started, as it looks like it'll be a looong process however there are a few questions I'm just not that sure of... :help:

Luckily I'm general and mental health qualified over here so I don't foresee any huge stumbling blocks there. That said, I can't quite work out whether or not SANC will grant me registration without a nursing job waiting?

Also, what level of salary can I expect as a relatively junior nurse working for public sector? What's the best way to go about seeking employment within a hospital, preferably psychiatric although to I'd pretty much consider any area?

This then brings me to the idea of a visa. I'd be looking for a temporary residence permit. Where on earth do I start with this???!? They mention 'scarce and critical skills', is nursing in this category?

So many questions, and I'm sure this is just a starter! Any pointers on any questions I will be so grateful to receive!!!

May I add, great website by the way!! Useful and insightful responses from such a diverse community, love it. :grouphug:


Josie X


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Josie84 said:


> Also, what level of salary can I expect as a relatively junior nurse working for public sector?


Dont expect much reward in the public sector, the private sector would be the better option.


----------



## marieannetta (Mar 22, 2010)

Contact Netcare - find it on Google.
It's a private hospital chain in SA. We are very short of nurses in the country.
You cannot work in the public sector - corruption has decimated finances and soured its staff


----------



## Josie84 (Jul 19, 2010)

Marieannetta,

Thank you for your reply. Do you work as a nurse for, or know of nurses working for Netcare? I'm trying to figure out basic the salary.

Cheers,

Josie x


----------



## marieannetta (Mar 22, 2010)

No, not a nurse so can't help you with salary data. Here's two links to SA Medical Pesonnel Agencies. Get in contact with them and they should be able to give you an accurate picture of salaries.

PSM Personnel - Recruitment Agency - Pharmaceutical, Medical and Engineering Jobs 
Med Serve Placements About Us - Medical Recruitment Industry Leaders


----------

